
PHP real-time microframework to build a RestApi working with a websocket server - alcalyn
https://eole-io.github.io/sandstone-doc/
======
alcalyn
Disclaimer: I'm self-promoting.

I built Sandstone using Silex and RatchetPHP in order to create a RestApi with
a real-time side.

I followed Silex way to create RestApi endpoint to create websocket channel,
and I use it in exemple to build game where players POST their moves to the
API, and are instantly notified through the websocket server that his opponent
played.

As few people started to like it and use it, and getting some
questions/feedback from mails, I share it here on HN to, I hope, get more
feedback.

